# Xiaomi mi band review.



## $hadow (Jun 22, 2015)

A band for the average joe​*Disclaimer*: I am using this band for about 10 days now and can easily state my views on many aspects of this band

I got this for 999 form mi website. 
The band is a two component device one is the band itself and other is the main device which works as the main component.
The band comes in plenty of colors and the stock one is black. The charging cradle is also a usb type which could be used directly placing in the computer or with the charger. 

The review is decided in two parts 
1. pros
2. cons

PROS
1. It is IP67 so no problem with water
2. The band feels pretty decent in terms of build quality
3. The alarm feature of the band is awesome
4. Lighting is minimal and efficient.
5. The vibration motor is pretty decent for the size of the device
6. And now the most important
BATTERY LIFE
this is the biggest power of this device
I removed it from charge 11 Days ago and it was at 87% that time and even today it is at 75% charge. 
Now my usage is alarm in the morning and than my steps count of 6000 steps in the morning after which I will get a feedback form the band. 
7. Band customization is not a lot but you have the option to set different lights which are 3. They show you the battery status and notification. 
8. The band also provide for the feedback in case you didn't hear the call in my case it wil start vibrating after 3 seconds if I didn't pickup the call.
9. This is more of a lollipop feature but worth mentioning it, it can unlock your phone even of it is password protected.
10. Google fit integration

cons
1. The main device is very scratch prone and you will surely be going to bump into one thing or another and it will surely be going to get scratched
2. The band though IP67 graded but once wet will fell weird and kind of cheap
These two are the only ones which I found. 
Feel free to ask other questions I will add gallery soon.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 22, 2015)

Does Bluetooth on the mobile need to be on always or canit sync with the mobile only when I switch on the Bluetooth periodically???


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 22, 2015)

Many reviews claim that pedometer is just variable.
Not accurate tracking.


----------



## RCuber (Jun 22, 2015)

Thanks for the post. I was thinking of buying this, but never got a chance to buy due to the band going out of stock everytime, now thinking of going for Microsoft Band mainly because of Heart Rate Monitor. I can get it from my cousin who is coming from US in a few months time. 



kunalgujarathi said:


> Many reviews claim that pedometer is just variable.
> Not accurate tracking.



Pedometers are not accurate, unless it has GPS.


----------



## $hadow (Jun 23, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> Does Bluetooth on the mobile need to be on always or canit sync with the mobile only when I switch on the Bluetooth periodically???



I mostly keep my device connected with bluetooth coz of that unlock feature. But another great thing about this band is that it can store your data for upto 4 days if required.

- - - Updated - - -



kunalgujarathi said:


> Many reviews claim that pedometer is just variable.
> Not accurate tracking.



I checked it with my brother moto 360 and it was showing 9256 steps after one trial usage and on the other hand mi band is showing 9135 so it is kind of OK for the price.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 26, 2015)

Received my Mi Band yesterday... Working well, I suppose...  Will test it this evening by going for a jog!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 26, 2015)

$hadow said:


> I mostly keep my device connected with bluetooth coz of that unlock feature. But another great thing about this band is that it can store your data for upto 4 days if required.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...


How do you make the "progress viewing gesture"work??? It hasn't worked for me a single time no matter how ever I try to look at the miband as a wrist watch... 
And, is there like a particular orientation to insert the main device into the band??? Or can I insert it either of the two ways... What I mean to say is suppose in the settings, I have specified that my miband is on my left hand and I really am wearing it on my left hand, if I take out just the device and insert it the other way round, i.e., the end that was pointing left is now pointing right, wouldn't it trick the device into thinking that the band is on my right hand???


----------



## dissel (Jun 27, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> How do you make the "progress viewing gesture"work??? It hasn't worked for me a single time no matter how ever I try to look at the miband as a wrist watch...
> And, is there like a particular orientation to insert the main device into the band??? Or can I insert it either of the two ways... What I mean to say is suppose in the settings, I have specified that my miband is on my left hand and I really am wearing it on my left hand, if I take out just the device and insert it the other way round, i.e., the end that was pointing left is now pointing right, wouldn't it trick the device into thinking that the band is on my right hand???



About my experience to view the 'Progress Viewing Gesture' will work - User need to stop himself moving & keep his hands (The One with MI Band) hanging vertically from his body (Normal position) - From that position quickly bring the hand in front of his face - (Like we do in scenario - what is the time...I'm getting late Today & cheeking our watch frequently).

Same need to be done when we sit in the chair - Need to hang the hand vertically and quickly bring the hand in front of our face in the same pace  (like I'm getting late - Hurry Up)

In this way I can activate the LED every time without a fail.         

--- There is no specific order to insert the main device and wear the band in your hand - I believe Right Hand / Left Hand option is there for when the device is in Right Hand - It also track / distinguish many Right Hand Activity from the actual movement / steps and record accordingly - This is just my assumption.


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jun 27, 2015)

dissel said:


> About my experience to view the 'Progress Viewing Gesture' will work - User need to stop himself moving & keep his hands (The One with MI Band) hanging vertically from his body (Normal position) - From that position quickly bring the hand in front of his face - (Like we do in scenario - what is the time...I'm getting late Today & cheeking our watch frequently).
> 
> Same need to be done when we sit in the chair - Need to hang the hand vertically and quickly bring the hand in front of our face in the same pace  (like I'm getting late - Hurry Up)
> 
> ...



ios device app is awful so I cancelled my order.:/


----------



## $hadow (Jun 28, 2015)

powerhoney said:


> How do you make the "progress viewing gesture"work??? It hasn't worked for me a single time no matter how ever I try to look at the miband as a wrist watch...
> And, is there like a particular orientation to insert the main device into the band??? Or can I insert it either of the two ways... What I mean to say is suppose in the settings, I have specified that my miband is on my left hand and I really am wearing it on my left hand, if I take out just the device and insert it the other way round, i.e., the end that was pointing left is now pointing right, wouldn't it trick the device into thinking that the band is on my right hand???



For me it never work. 
Regarding second question I don't think as long as it is connected coz I also saw a option stating wearing left, right and neck. So It shouldn't matter, and along that I keep switching it and works just fine on both hands.


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 28, 2015)

I got it to work... Lay your hand still by your hips... Then with a quick and firm motion bring them to your eye level... But, this is the most important step... Make sure that while you bring your hand up, your mi band is parallel to your face and not parallel to the floor,  i.e., make sure that the silver top of your main band body is facing your face and not facing the ceiling... This was what I was doing wrong... If you do like I say, it'll work every time... Also, make sure that after you bring your band up to your face, you hold it still for a couple of seconds since the gesture works only after a little delay... Try and let me know how it goes!!!


----------



## powerhoney (Jun 28, 2015)

$hadow said:


> For me it never work.
> Regarding second question I don't think as long as it is connected coz I also saw a option stating wearing left, right and neck. So It shouldn't matter, and along that I keep switching it and works just fine on both hands.


5char


----------

